# 11th Annual J-BOM BBQ - May 28th (Detroit Area)



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I know there are a bunch of Michigan and Detroit area people on here...

J-Body Of Michigan would like to welcome everyone to come to The 11th Annual Anniversary J-BOM BBQ! 

Shine up the ride, come on out eat some *free food*, check out the cars and have a great time. 

We will supply burgers, hotdogs and condiments. There is a pavilion keep us dry if the weather gets ugly so please come rain or shine. 
Please feel free to bring food or drinks to contribute. Beer and wine are allowed but no hard liquor please. 

This BBQ is open to EVERYONE, no matter what kind of car you drive. 


When - Saturday, May 28th 12 noon - whenever rain or shine 

Where - Hines Drive, Wilcox Lake Park Area (Plymouth, Mi.) 

There is no street address to the actual park area but here is a link with maps that may help you out. 
Google Maps 

Again, FREE food and EVERYONE is welcome, no matter what kind of car you drive!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Bump!


----------

